# Cheap Micro Skiff



## Billybones




----------



## Robert Berger

Billybones said:


> View attachment 144014
> View attachment 144016


That’s nice looking, what’s the make? I’m looking at skimmer skiffs, night add this to my list.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

Carolina skiff j16 is a good young mans boat. You can beat the hell out of it.


----------



## crboggs

What type of fishing? What type of water?


----------



## Robert Berger

crboggs said:


> What type of fishing? What type of water?


Primarily inshore reds, flounder, and trout, and some occasional bass fishing in local lakes


----------



## crboggs

Spin? Bait and artificials?

Sight casting?

Fly?

Need to be able to pole it in skinny wanter? Or trolling motor?


----------



## Robert Berger

crboggs said:


> Spin? Bait and artificials?
> 
> Sight casting?
> 
> Fly?
> 
> Need to be able to pole it in skinny wanter? Or trolling motor?


All of the above. A trolling motor would be the most practical, but poling would be great for occasion


----------



## Moonpie

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2020-santee-160-cc-review.81492/


----------



## Chuck Thompson

Backwater, make model on the first boat?


----------



## Billybones

14 Billfish....boat weighs 200lbs..motor is 97 lbs...sits in ankle deep water


----------

